# RFID Überwachung - Hilfe



## Current (5. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

Für ein größeres Projekt in dem ich mit einer kleinen Gruppe eine Software für Schülerüberwachung programmiere wäre ich sehr dankbar für jegliche Informationen die in Zusammenhang mit RFID / RFID-Java stehen.

Das Projekt sollte in Endform ganz grob folgendermaßen aussehen: 
Wir bauen ein kleines Modellhaus, welches die Schule symbolisiert, an Eingang wird ein RFID reader eingebaut welcher die verschiedenen Chips von den verschiedenen Schülern erkennt. So kann festgestellt werden wer wann ankommt/die Schule verlässt. 

Nach diesem Grundgerüst sollen noch einige Erweiterungen möglich sein wie z.B.: 
- Mit RFID chip in Mensa bezahlen können,
- Mit RFID chip Schulcomputer hochfahren dürfen, 
- Mit RFID chip an einem aufgestellten pc Informationen zu aktuellen Stundenplan u. Ä. abrufen können.

Informationen müssen auf den Chip nicht viele, lediglich der Vor- und Zuname, weil es sich eben um ein Modell handelt, mit lediglich 3 Schülern.
Reichweite sollte auf ein paar cm (ca 3-5) begrenzt sein, weil zwei reader hintereinander benötigt werden um sichere Erkennung von einem Betreten der Schule und verlassen des Gebäudes zu gewährleisten.

Das größte Problem stellt im Moment die Hardware da, wegen mangelender Erfahrung.
Mich würde interessieren: Kennt sich wer mit RFID aus? 
*Welche Module eignen sich gut bei der hier anliegenden Aufgabe?*
Am besten gleich mit einer Seite wo ich diese dann auch bestellen kann.

Gruß Current


----------



## Gast2 (5. Nov 2009)

Current hat gesagt.:


> Wir bauen ein kleines Modellhaus, welches die Schule symbolisiert, an Eingang wird ein RFID reader eingebaut welcher die verschiedenen Chips von den verschiedenen Schülern erkennt. So kann festgestellt werden wer wann ankommt/die Schule verlässt.


nein - damit kann nur erkannt werden wer wann am Lesegerät war 



> - Mit RFID chip in Mensa bezahlen können,


einsacken und Bauch vollschlagen



> - Mit RFID chip Schulcomputer hochfahren dürfen,


das sollte gleich mit reiner Hardware gemacht werden ... es wird kein Programm auf einem ausgeschaltet Rechner laufen



> - Mit RFID chip an einem aufgestellten pc Informationen zu aktuellen Stundenplan u. Ä. abrufen können.


das ist cool :toll: ... bin ja ein Freund von automatischen Dingen ... interessant wird es wenn zu viele vor dem Ding stehen 



> Informationen müssen auf den Chip nicht viele, lediglich der Vor- und Zuname, weil es sich eben um ein Modell handelt, mit lediglich 3 Schülern.


ich würde hier nur Nummern vergeben und die Namen etc. in eine DB speichern ... dann kannst Du nach bedarf die Infos erweitern - ohne das die RFID Dinger angefasst werden müssen



> hintereinander benötigt werden um sichere Erkennung von einem Betreten der Schule und verlassen des Gebäudes zu gewährleisten.


*mist* ... nicht richtig zuende gelesen


----------



## Andi1804 (6. Nov 2009)

Hi, also ich hab momentan im Rahmen meines Studiums ein kleines RFID Projekt.

Wir benutzen die Software RIFIDI Rifidi | Software Defined RFID um die RFID Reader und Tags zu simulieren. Die einzigen Reader die wir als Hardware haben, sind Alien Reader. Kannst hier mal schaun: Alien Technology

Richtige Reader sind wohl zu teuer (nach meinen Informationen 2000 - 3000 Euro) für so ein Projekt, wie das mit so kleinen Readern mit 2 bis 3 cm Reichweite ist, weiß ich leider nicht. 

Du kannst allerdings mit der RIFIDI Software die Reader emulieren und auch in einer einfachen 3D Umgebung darstellen. Das Gute dabei ist, dass z.B. die Alien Reader in der Realität sowie in der Emulation sich über das TCP Protokoll ansprechen lassen. Wenn es dir also reicht alles am PC zu simulieren, dann dürte RIFIDI ausreichen. Du brauchst dabei RIFIDE Edge zum emulieren und (ich vermute) RIFIDI Designer für die Grafische darstellung. Dazu schreibst du dir noch ein eigenes Java Programm mit dem du die Verbindung zum Reader herstellst und die erfassten Daten abfragst und auswertest. 

Wenn dir also eine Simulation des Projekts am PC ausreicht, dann wäre das eine gut Alternative, da die RIFIDI Software kostenlos ist.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Current (6. Nov 2009)

mogel hat gesagt.:


> das sollte gleich mit reiner Hardware gemacht werden ... es wird kein Programm auf einem ausgeschaltet Rechner laufen



Jap, auf genau dieses Problem sind wir bei unserer letzten Besprechung auch gestoßen, aber wir haben schon ein paar Lösungsansätze parrat, falls es dann doch zu umfangreich wird lassen wir den Punkt eben wegfallen.



mogel hat gesagt.:


> das ist cool :toll: ... bin ja ein Freund von automatischen Dingen ... interessant wird es wenn zu viele vor dem Ding stehen



Tja, die müssen dann eben anstehen, angezeigt wird es nämlich dann im realen nur von dem, der gerade seinen chip über einen scanner mit einer reichweite von 3-5 cm zieht.



mogel hat gesagt.:


> ich würde hier nur Nummern vergeben und die Namen etc. in eine DB speichern ... dann kannst Du nach bedarf die Infos erweitern - ohne das die RFID Dinger angefasst werden müssen



Sehr guter Einfall, keine Ahnung wie wir überhaupt darauf gekommen sind den Namen auf den chip direkt zu speichern, wo wir doch die DB eh schon haben, danke 


---------------------------------------------------------------

@andy: Eine Simulation kommt nicht in Frage, das Modell ist für die Präsentation sehr wichtig und stellt einen großen Teil unserer ganzen Arbeit dar. 
Ich habe mir mal ein paar dieser Alien Reader angeschaut aber leider bemerkt, dass sie eben doch sehr teuer sind. Wir bewegen uns eher in niedrigen Reichweiten, Kosten erwarten wir so etwa 60-100€ für ein reader/writer modul. 

Im Moment ist uns eben das ins Auge gefallen: 
RFIDwebshop - Demo Case LF 125/134.2kHz 00013
Nur denke ich eben, dass dort unheimlich viel an Hardware enthalten ist was wir gar nie nutzen werden.

Wir brauchen doch im Prinzip nur ein writer/reader modul und chips(oder?), nur stellen sich da Fragen wie:
Welche Writer/reader module eignen sich gut für Anwendungen in Java?
Auf was sollte man da achten? Wie packe ich so eine Kombination am Besten an?

Danke für eure Antworten


----------

